

IE9 can only go up - swatermasysk
http://michaelmonteleone.net/2010/08/03/low-blow/

======
teilo
Evidently someone at Microsoft noticed the disparity:

[http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/08/leaked-screenshot-shows-
a-c...](http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/08/leaked-screenshot-shows-a-cleaner-
simpler-ie9/)

------
bingaman
It's strange that the title is 'Windows Internet Explorer' - isn't that
exactly what their antitrust suit was about? I thought IE was supposed to be
decoupled from the operating system (not that they ever really did it).

